# AOC vs Viewsonic



## ankushkool (Feb 19, 2008)

i hav 2 buy a LCD... my budget is around 8000/-
which of de two (AOC or Viewsonic) is better 4 gaming???
sud i go 4 17" or 19"

plez help
thanx


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Feb 20, 2008)

Get a 19" and AOC rather than Viewsonic.


----------



## ankushkool (Feb 20, 2008)

what is de price diff btw 17' n 19'...
and can u suggest a model?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Feb 20, 2008)

Not much price difference between 17" n 19". Also if you are interested in dell then look here *www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/compare.aspx/19lcd?c=in&cs=indhs1&l=en&s=dhs they have great aftersale service. If you can buy at GO (group order) then the price will be much less.

As for AOC, choose for yourself *www.aocmonitor.co.in/lcd.html 

My friend is using this one *www.aocmonitor.co.in/197P+.html Its a very good vfm display with height and swiel adjust, also has potrait mode.


----------



## ankushkool (Feb 20, 2008)

so i hav decided 2 go 4 AOC.
thanx


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 20, 2008)

yup, think of VS only if u want ultra low budget, yet large TFT displays. Its true for all low end VS LCDs.
But AOC is much better choice, especially for gaming.


----------



## ankushkool (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks all


----------



## saqib_khan (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes agree, buy AOC, compared to viewsonic.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Feb 21, 2008)

@ankushkool
Post some pictures with review, if possible.


----------



## ankushkool (Feb 21, 2008)

pictures of what???


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Feb 21, 2008)

ankushkool said:


> pictures of what???



Your new monitor, what else


----------

